# How to Roll a Perfect Blunt!



## EvolAlex (Jan 16, 2011)

YEAH i know i pearl every blunt i roll. Now with a little practice you can too. 
[video=youtube;wd6SOf2Dzqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd6SOf2Dzqc[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 16, 2011)

i hate those lil blunts like swishers and the like.. only roll with phillies or a game .... f them small ass blunts, lol..


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 16, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i hate those lil blunts like swishers and the like.. only roll with phillies or a game .... f them small ass blunts, lol..


Yeah when i first start smoking i only rolled those big fat blunts, but only because i couldn't roll a cigarillo. BIG blunts suck way too much paper. I could put up to 2grams in a cigarillo.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Jan 16, 2011)

ahaha, nice mask, and blunt. man i need a fucking workstation to roll. i use dutches. slice it open like u,but with a blade. i lick the edges a lil,stuff it, start rolling, then try to cut of like half of the paper or a lil more. seal it up and run a ligher over the whole thing, no one likes a soggy wet L, then spark that shit!

i wanna smoke some swishers,gotta find some


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 16, 2011)

i hardly lick mine. just to seal it and i try not to slobber all over. Swishers are the best but optimos or phillies cigarillos work just the same. THe key is freshness you dont want stale blunts. If they are stale you will have to lick it and wet it before you try to roll it.


----------



## alberts (Jan 17, 2011)

nice roll man, you are right about getting a fresh swisher. some good lookin buds. IVE never been to a dispensary, but are prices high for good quality?


----------



## trewpimp69 (Jan 17, 2011)

ehhhhh that blunt is "okayyyy" haha just messin with ya looks good dude


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 17, 2011)

that blunt was perfect. but bud can get kind of pricey from the dispens but some places carry it cheap you got to shop around. i got that strain for 35 an 8th where most other places would have it at 50


----------



## Skunkybud (Jan 17, 2011)

I can roll a much better blunt than ya bro but I don't got no camera to prove it so I'll let ya have it. Looked like a nice blunt.

I prefer using a green or wine flavored game or wild cat ciggarillos. Wild cat ciggarillos are my favorite tasting wrap by far I must say but I've only tried a handful, who knows I'll prolly have a new favorite in a few months hahah.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 18, 2011)

Skunkybud said:


> I can roll a much better blunt than ya bro but I don't got no camera to prove it so I'll let ya have it. Looked like a nice blunt.
> 
> I prefer using a green or wine flavored game or wild cat ciggarillos. Wild cat ciggarillos are my favorite tasting wrap by far I must say but I've only tried a handful, who knows I'll prolly have a new favorite in a few months hahah.


you cant roll a blunt any better than that that blunt was in every way, shape and form perfect. but its not like im the only one who can do it, the only way to make that blunt better is to add hash. real blunt smokers smoke swishers. some smoke backwoods but thats a different story. I roll at least 3 blunts a day. 

ps. im sure you can roll a good blunt probably perfect, im not doubting you just trying to figure out how you can make this one better.


----------



## 530kush530 (Jan 18, 2011)

i definantly have to work on my blunts. i always make them a lil pregnant


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 18, 2011)

nice blunt, and vid.

but it doesnt hurt to be humble once in a while haha.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice roll... I have bad arthritis in my hands and I can;t roll for shit,,,, but I can pack a mean bowl....


----------



## mikejuwanna (Jan 18, 2011)

smokin joints all the time is a good way to burn herb away.. definitely the most wasteful way to use your herb!! so if you're buyin small amounts you should probably smoke bong, or vape... or hot knives lol. IMO joints are a luxury...


----------



## alberts (Jan 18, 2011)

madcatter said:


> Nice roll... I have bad arthritis in my hands and I can;t roll for shit,,,, but I can pack a mean bowl....


try a roller



mikejuwanna said:


> IMO joints are a luxury...


 damn right


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 19, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> nice blunt, and vid.
> 
> but it doesnt hurt to be humble once in a while haha.


yeah i know. maybe i should not be so cocky, i guess rolling blunts is one of those things i am pretty confident about.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 19, 2011)

mikejuwanna said:


> smokin joints all the time is a good way to burn herb away.. definitely the most wasteful way to use your herb!! so if you're buyin small amounts you should probably smoke bong, or vape... or hot knives lol. IMO joints are a luxury...


blunts are an even bigger luxury, and for some reason i feel i wind up smoking more weed out of the bong then i would in a blunt.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, joints are no luxury  I can roll myself a joint that will duck me over for a hugely greater period of time than bonging the weed can. Joints all day, blunt or Hong if desperate for getting high but wasting weed


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 19, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, joints are no luxury  I can roll myself a joint that will duck me over for a hugely greater period of time than bonging the weed can. Joints all day, blunt or Hong if desperate for getting high but wasting weed


yeah idk some people just dont smoke as much as others . :} i smoke too much


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 19, 2011)

I smoke around 8-10g a day, i smoke enough, and blunts and bongs, well they don't do much after the initial hit, come down pretty rapidly. Nowt does i better than joints for me, only used my roor now and then, has no appeal to me.


----------



## EvolAlex (Feb 13, 2011)

blunt time


----------



## Snow Crash (Feb 13, 2011)

Best blunt I've ever smoked was in a Havana Jewel with the wooden tip. I was in Cabo San Lucas with a friend and we met some old dudes from New York. They knew Cabo inside and out and showed us around, smoked us out FAT! We blew through 5 of those things in a day.

Gently roll it between your fingers and coax out the inner filling. Make sure you get as much out of there as possible, little tools help. You want to make sure the wrap isn't too dry to roll around, as it does get a little beat up. With finesse and practice you can gut the thing quickly with a few pinches and a bic pen. Then break up about 3 grams or so and pack it down nice and tight a little at a time. Tamping it down with each pinch. 

Smokes like a fucking dream. The wood tip makes for a very nice cool hit (and no "n-bomb lipping" by noob smokers). 

Took me probably 200 to 300 blunts before I got the hang of how to roll a normal one. I always use just a standard swisher and I pull the outer layer off to reduce the amount of tobacco inhaled. Most of my swisher blunts are 1.2-1.5 grams... not what I'd consider "small" or huge. Appropriate sized I think. The Jewels are more special occasion for me.

After coughing up a little black from time to time in my phloem I've decided to keep the blunt smoking to a minimum. Shit is bad for you. In college my friends and I would pack four people and four blunts into a Ford Escort and box the shit out of that thing. Permanent damage...


----------



## norcalpurps (Feb 13, 2011)

I was brought up with cognac dutch cigarillos. But I never cared for the leaf, it was too much of a hassle but it sure was a smooth smoke. but nice rolling bro, but how long did it burn for?


----------



## EvolAlex (Feb 14, 2011)

shit burns for about 30 minutes, give or take.. swishers burn pretty fast, garcia y vegas on the other hand burn super slow.


----------



## Snow Crash (Feb 14, 2011)

This one summer we burned up so many blunts being dumbasses and smoking them with fans blowing right at our faces. Smoking out the gods and burning down blunt after blunt. 

Shit would be gone in 5 minutes.

I think it is more about the number of hits you can take than the time it burns which is important. I think that has more to do with the cure and the grind and the tightness. I don't like it when it seems like I'm racing against the clock to smoke my blunt so a long burn is important, sure, but the length of time that blunt exists is more dependent upon the size of the circle. The more hits you get out of the thing, the longer it'll last... So I guess same difference. 

Another thing I hate is when someone rolls a loose blunt and it starts to run on them, so they feel it would be fine to lob a nice gooey bit of saliva to keep it from running. Fucking gross. Roll it proper.

I know what you mean about the grinder. If you grind very dense weed too fine the tip of the blunt "disappears" or disintegrates or something. I call those Houdini Blunts.

I like to break my weed up by hand and pack whole calyxes in my special occasion blunts. No stem, no leaf, just flowers!

Fuck... I want a blunt so bad now. Still another 3 weeks until I'm harvested, dried and cured enough to roll up. Gotta conserve until then.


----------



## EvolAlex (Feb 14, 2011)

Snow Crash said:


> This one summer we burned up so many blunts being dumbasses and smoking them with fans blowing right at our faces. Smoking out the gods and burning down blunt after blunt.
> 
> Shit would be gone in 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


i smoke most of my blunts by myself or with the old lady. the blunt time also depend on the tightness of the blunt. if the blunt is loose is lets more air flow through which is essentially smoking the blunt for you, but too tight and not even you can hit it. I like to break my nuggs up by hand occasionally but i smoke too much and get lazy and usually have a little stem sumwhere that manages to poke through the wrap everytime.


----------



## EvolAlex (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ns0rxxmacJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns0rxxmacJI[/video]


----------



## EvolAlex (Feb 26, 2011)

blunt time


----------



## longbeachOG (Feb 27, 2011)

lol swishers are gross as fuck, especially grapee. Cant even taste thee sweet kush inside.

I fucks with the Goldenwraps, paperrr planeee gameee witha little blunt still in it. Anddd you can taste the shit you wanna tasteee. KUSH


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 2, 2011)

to each its own ya dig


----------



## tafbang (Mar 2, 2011)

longbeachOG said:


> lol swishers are gross as fuck, especially grapee. Cant even taste thee sweet kush inside.
> 
> I fucks with the Goldenwraps, paperrr planeee gameee witha little blunt still in it. Anddd you can taste the shit you wanna tasteee. KUSH


grape or die trying


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 3, 2011)

tafbang said:


> grape or die trying


lol.... agreed but i gott switch shit up every now n then


----------



## JQuick (Mar 3, 2011)

yo strawberry swishers all day, ima take some pics tonite of some of my L's, fuck videos that shit takes forever to get on tha net lol


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 3, 2011)

when i used to smoke blunts i would roll them just like you did 
the only difference is i roll inside out 
they seem to burn a little slower and more even 

now i just roll zig zags 
but if i have a craving for a "blunt" i use phillys
the paper is much thinner and you can still taste your weed 

good job bro i think you taught some people a thing or two about rolling


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

blunt with hash, any tips on the best method to do this? i usually just sprinkle it on top, i want to get a shit load of hash then roll weed inside the hash, they did that in the 07 cannabis cup with redman.,


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> when i used to smoke blunts i would roll them just like you did
> the only difference is i roll inside out
> they seem to burn a little slower and more even
> 
> ...


i used to roll inside out when i was younger for that same reason, idk y i dont do it anymore.
i dont smoke too many joints as they burn to fast for me, i have not smoked a philly in years, next time i pick up some swishers ill get some phillies as well and do a side by side test.. even a blind test.. shit might make a video comparing the two, havent seen that done yet... 
Also thanks for the feedback about the vid,


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I hate blunts. That is all.


yeah alot of people do, lots of weed, tastes bad plus its tobacco, blunts are the way for me.


----------



## benny blanco (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to smoke blunts when I was 13. Its too harsh on my lungs now. All you taste is the tobacoo anyways. Joints and cones 100%. But if I would smoke a bleezy its swishers strawberry for sure. Kali thing I guess


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

benny blanco said:


> I used to smoke blunts when I was 13. Its too harsh on my lungs now. All you taste is the tobacoo anyways. Joints and cones 100%. But if I would smoke a bleezy its swishers strawberry for sure. Kali thing I guess


na.. its mostly a black thing.. lol..


----------



## purpz (Mar 18, 2011)

530kush530 said:


> i definantly have to work on my blunts. i always make them a lil pregnant


1st you want to lay out the weed evenly inside the blunt, then you always want to start ROLLING from the middle & work your way out (kinda like rolling out pizza dough  ) & when you work the middle you never want your fingers to touch (when it forms a diamond shape) that's what causes it to go pregnant.


----------



## buddhalover425 (Mar 18, 2011)

rolling a good blunt requires ROLLING it between your fingers, not folding it like i see a lot of people do.dont you hate flat blunts! i like to roll up both end first then the middle , makes the process faster and doesnt drop a lot of good shit out the ends all over your clothes! and skimpy blunts taste like shit, put at least 2 grams in a swisher and enjoy your herb! and be gentle! i dont like to catch my breathe after hitting a too tightly rolled blunt haha, my 2 cents


----------



## buddhalover425 (Mar 18, 2011)

also it all is up to how you pack the sweet! recently though i been smokin more joints.blunts get too harsh on my lungs, been a vet in this smokin game theres probbaly pounds of resin in my lungs haha.


----------



## file13 (Mar 18, 2011)

mannnn grape swisher???? i stick with regular to get that full taste


----------



## file13 (Mar 18, 2011)

buttttt joints still give better taste! RAW papers alllll day


----------



## journo (Mar 21, 2011)

blunts are good but rip skins are the way forward ... lovely 15 inch joint thats using bubblegum and apple rips is just a great taste combo... none of this joining skins shit


----------



## valjean (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah i thought i was hot shit and no one could improve on my blunt rolling skills a long time ago  once put a half ounce in a prez dutchie
then i attended my first competition, kid that won unrolled a dutchie, rolled the inner leaf like normal but didnt seal. then he unrolled it gently so the herb kept that shape, and free form wrapped the outer leaf around naked nugget somehow not disturbing its shape. i was mystified. to this day i have not even attempted it.


----------



## tafbang (Mar 21, 2011)

valjean said:


> yeah i thought i was hot shit and no one could improve on my blunt rolling skills a long time ago  once put a half ounce in a prez dutchie
> then i attended my first competition, kid that won unrolled a dutchie, rolled the inner leaf like normal but didnt seal. then he unrolled it gently so the herb kept that shape, and free form wrapped the outer leaf around naked nugget somehow not disturbing its shape. i was mystified. to this day i have not even attempted it.


Sounds like the Zoolander underwear trick..... 
could you find someone rolling like that online?


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2011)

LMFAO YOU DONT ROLL BETTER THEN ME WORD TO MY MOMS Ill be back in 5 minutes with a picture IM ROLLING UP RIGHT NOW Zig Zag Cigarillos all the way

Edit: Make that 10-15 minutes im eatting breakfast


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## redeyez420 (Mar 21, 2011)

we shuld have a RIU rolling competition!, whos going to be the sponsor? haha


----------



## tafbang (Mar 21, 2011)

Hotsause said:


> View attachment 1506438View attachment 1506436View attachment 1506439View attachment 1506445View attachment 1506441View attachment 1506443View attachment 1506437View attachment 1506442View attachment 1506434View attachment 1506444View attachment 1506440View attachment 1506435


Kush on deck but that rolling is average


----------



## Hotsause (Mar 21, 2011)

tafbang said:


> Kush on deck but that rolling is average


 lol im cool with average i have O.C.D. for a good looking blunt but the fact that my blunts burn slow and hit alot better then most people i know is a factor that cant be determined online


----------



## backwoodsburner (Mar 21, 2011)

somebody needs a girlfriend. ur blunts are poop bro.... straight boo boo


----------



## backwoodsburner (Mar 21, 2011)

wet wraps are for children......... fucking gross!!! garcia vega and phillies in the tube are the best


----------



## valjean (Mar 21, 2011)

ohh my god thats exactly what it was the the blunt rolling version of pulling out your underwear without taking off your pants hahaha i just opted out rather than humiliate myself and suffer a horrible wedgie. 

i dont know ive never really looked into it, but personally ive never heard of anything like that before or since. and i tell the story a lot. and travel between coasts a wee bit.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 24, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> YEAH i know i pearl every blunt i roll. Now with a little practice you can too.
> [video=youtube;wd6SOf2Dzqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd6SOf2Dzqc[/video]



your not that good! I have never seen some one put so little weed in a blunt before! you cant even call that a blunt! there is more tobacco there than weed! I fill my grinder all the way to roll a blunt! when rewraping it, the edges should barely overlap. look like a swisher still when your done! roll a joint if thats all the weed you are going to use!


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 31, 2011)

NoGutsGrower said:


> your not that good! I have never seen some one put so little weed in a blunt before! you cant even call that a blunt! there is more tobacco there than weed! I fill my grinder all the way to roll a blunt! when rewraping it, the edges should barely overlap. look like a swisher still when your done! roll a joint if thats all the weed you are going to use!


my friend you are wht i call a hater... thats a blunt of top shelf herbs homie. your blunt looks like shit plus you rolling htem nasty ass zig zags. I remmber when i used to smoke those.. o yeah i have a fucking mural made out of them.. lol your a noob kid.


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 31, 2011)

master of the zig zags homie.. someday you gonna have to grow up..


----------



## youngdog (Mar 31, 2011)

cant stand those wrap things i prefer a vega or a dutchmaster


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Apr 4, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> master of the zig zags homie.. someday you gonna have to grow up..


 The only zig zag i roll are the little papers! not those nasty ass things! if your STUFF was so top shelf then why the hell are you masking the flavor in a blunt? I only roll my shake into blunts! you cant say mine is garbage I never posted a picture! As far as kid that would have to be you! lets waste our time posting up zig zag wrappers and scribbling on stuff with our magic marker! Once you grow up maybe you will have enough to fill a blunt! I'm 30! You cant call it a good blunt if its not filled! PINNERS are weak! maybe when you can buy more than a 2 pack at a time we can talk KID! I've gone thru enough the smoke shops lets me put together a mix box!
or maybe when you start growing instead of buying overpriced club weed! Youre out of your mind for paying over 10 a gram!


----------



## valjean (Apr 6, 2011)

zig zag makes horrible wraps and horrible papers... like goddamn notebook paper.

clubs are where its at


----------



## EvolAlex (May 24, 2011)

hehehehe i forgot about this thread.. some people just hate to hate...


----------



## KushM4ster (Jun 19, 2011)

no price is to high for not getting arrested for having it (aka i live in fl)


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 10, 2011)

bump for shits and giggles


----------



## Renegade42O (Jul 11, 2011)

usually when i roll blunts i'm smoking with like 4 or 5 other people, i just buy bluntzilla papers from a convenience store, everyone just chips and we roll up like 6-8 gram blunts, always a fun time .

on 4/20 we rolled an ounce blunt haha, took 2 hours to smoke..


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 11, 2011)

Get me a dutch and ill do the rest


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 12, 2011)

i only smoke dutchmasters, chocolate if i can find them, cigarello or dutch is fine, i can roll 2 grams in a cigarello pretty easily, i like having them to myself rather then share them lol, if im smoking with other people its bowls and bongs lol, but rolling blunts isnt too hard, especially if your using zig zags or whiteowls lol


----------



## HankDank (Jul 12, 2011)

ok man when i get some good bud im going to have to challenge you to rolling blunts..however...i get to choose the "wrap".. and i say we roll them with a swisher sweet perfecto, like it was done back in the day. Fuck those little pinky blunts, lets roll a big ass hog leg!


----------



## jasonw3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Amen dank lmao ( and I'm not religious)


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 13, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> YEAH i know i pearl every blunt i roll. Now with a little practice you can too.
> [video=youtube;wd6SOf2Dzqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd6SOf2Dzqc[/video]


 Bet you cant roll a perfect dutch master  
good video by the way


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 14, 2011)

PeacefulKid1992 said:


> View attachment 1688563 Bet you cant roll a perfect dutch master
> good video by the way


i wanna say i should do a decent job, dont smoke much of em so couldnt say.. maybe ill try.. thanks


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jul 14, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> i wanna say i should do a decent job, dont smoke much of em so couldnt say.. maybe ill try.. thanks


dutchmaster is the only brand i stick with now, they just burn so smoothly and taste great, i only use it on the stuff i smoke alot, when i get some really good dank, its straight to the glass on glass


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 15, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> dutchmaster is the only brand i stick with now, they just burn so smoothly and taste great, i only use it on the stuff i smoke alot, when i get some really good dank, its straight to the glass on glass


yeah my glass is so under used.. i feel sorry for them. their like the fat girl with the cute friends, gets no loving.


----------



## Blaine001 (Jul 16, 2011)

I am new and its great to learn about, wonderful perfect video and thanks for sharing.I will try this one and book marked .Good job.


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 17, 2011)

Blaine001 said:


> I am new and its great to learn about, wonderful perfect video and thanks for sharing.I will try this one and book marked .Good job.


thanks practice makes perfect


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jul 17, 2011)

i can't wait to roll a blunt out of my cuban cigar  it will be the holy grail of all blunts LOL


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 17, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> i can't wait to roll a blunt out of my cuban cigar  it will be the holy grail of all blunts LOL


i can dig it


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 17, 2011)

I get blunted!


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 17, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> I get blunted!


im always blunted


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 11, 2012)

first off.. i'd like to share one
over a quarter of dank in a Dutch Master cigar.. unwrapped, stuffed, and then rewrapped to perfection
it took 45 minutes to burn between 4 heads







*BLAM!!*


second.. 
this could possibly be a challenge
CAN ANYONE ROLL ONE OF THESE?!!?







*The Loch Ness Monster Blunt*
*LEGENDARY..*​


----------



## 1993stoner (May 15, 2012)

I roll white owl and swisher. I always get them in the press seal pouches for maxinim freshness.lol. I roll my blunts small and perfect. .5 gram each unless I'm smokin with someone else. 

I use the the tuck and cover method with my blunts and I dry it with the lighter after I'm done.


----------



## Kush Push (May 30, 2012)

I think blunts are what started my nicotine addiction. Spliffs are much more manageable. Reading this thread makes me need a blunt tho lol. Best wrap I've ever had was probably white grap white owl or a wine game


----------



## EvolAlex (Apr 5, 2013)

Bump lol....


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 7, 2013)

shout to the homies who smoke a five pack a day


----------



## bundee1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yo OP looks like the dude from Delocated.


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 14, 2013)

EvolAlex said:


> shit burns for about 30 minutes, give or take.. swishers burn pretty fast, garcia y vegas on the other hand burn super slow.


garcia vegas...old school. i havent seen one of them in a minute. you can see the leaf stems on those, makes them a bitch get and keep closed. now a days they got all kind of relos and wraps. just dont get the chocolate ones, or the mint ones, fucking disgusting. i been rolling relos for a long time, and i noticed u got the same problem i have. i start from the right and work my way left and that right end dont wanna stay closed sometimes. i cant afford to smoke relos of this shit, i got too many bills to pay. but when i do i'll roll a snickers bar and get lit.


----------



## EvolAlex (Nov 15, 2013)

wtf is a Delocated???


----------

